# Canyon 2012 ist online - jetzt gehts los!



## brösmeli (11. Oktober 2011)

Die 2012er Modelle sind da! Was meint ihr zu den neuen Modellen?


----------



## Deleted 169926 (11. Oktober 2011)

Schade kein Sram mehr bei den XC ansonsten. Mhhhh alles bissel ausgedünnt würde ich sagen.  Viel weniger Modelle zur Auswahl.  Ich guck aber auch nur vom Handy auf Arbeit.  Muss dann zu Hauses nochmal genau gucken und die Preise zu letztem Modelljahr vergleichen. 

Und ich sehe keine Videos mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (11. Oktober 2011)

mit einer der hauptgründe ein canyon zu kaufen (hochwertige parts für nen top preis), scheint mir mehr und mehr dahin zu schwinden und die lieferzeiten für ein top-model sind schon witzig! (strive 9.0 ltd. Kw35)


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Oktober 2011)

super.... trailflow ist um 100euro teurer geworden... =( 

dafÃ¼r aber um 400 gramm leichter  und endlich mal eine gscheide farbe! und crank brothers teile! *dream* da zahl ich die 100â¬ gerne, aber wozu zum teufel vorne einen MINION DH aufziehen? sobald das bike da ist kommt der runter! und die felgen dito, das spart dann gleich noch mal 700gram =)
und alpinist sogar um 200euro teurer. also wirds wohl das trailflow werden!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (11. Oktober 2011)

ist doch super, wenn man sonst beim Leichtbau von 1g 1â¬ spricht....

Ich komme nicht mehr auf die Seite.... bin wohl nicht der einzige der gucken will :-(


----------



## Wobbi (11. Oktober 2011)

bin ich der einzige, der das gefühl hat canyon wäre bereinigt teurer geworden?


----------



## Langer82 (11. Oktober 2011)

als erstes hätte canyon mal lieber die erreichbarkeit der seite verbessern sollen, relaunch mit einer "richtigen" hp macht keinen sinn, ne abgespeckte seite mit daten und bestellformular hätte gereicht. 7.45 und die server sind überlastet. bin mal auf heute abend gespannt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Oktober 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der das gefühl hat canyon wäre bereinigt teurer geworden?



Ich weiß nicht, mein nerve xc 9.0 w ist 100 Euro teurer als letztes Jahr, geringfügig schwerer, hat aber auch ne Steckachse bekommen. Andere Anbauteile wie Sattelstütze, Lenker ect. sind aber dafür auch nicht mehr so hochwertig. Statt einer Formula R1 gibts nun eine Avid Elixir X0, ich persönlich mag Formula mehr.

Auf der anderen Seite, sind letztes Jahr alles anderen teurer geworden und es gab für das Geld dann auch noch weniger Ausstattung, das Canyon da nun etwas nachzieht wundert mich nun nicht.

Bei mir steht die Entscheidung Haze SX gegen Grand Canyon CF 8.0 Unterschied auf dem Papier sind 1 kg. Dafür kostet das Canyon 500 Euro mehr (Optik lasse ich mal bewusst aussen vor, die ist für mich erst mal Nebensache) X0 gegen XT, wobei Canyon beim Ritzel schummelt. 2fach Kurbel gegen 3fach Kurbel. Die Laufräder, ok da "gewinnt" Canyon.

Da werde ich noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen müssen, aber im Moment tendiere ich eher zum Stevens...


----------



## sugarbiker (11. Oktober 2011)

sehr entäuschend, AM Bikes werden immer schwerer (-> Laufräder), auch der Ausstattungsvorteil schwindet dahin......
Das unnötige 29" Bike scheint alle Entwicklungskapazitäten zu binden.
Warten wir auf neue AMs in 2013 mit hoffentlich mal steilerem Sitzwinkel (real und nicht virtuell).


----------



## wolfi_b (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe hat das 2012er Nerve AM 9.0 eine Ã¤hnliche Ausstattung wie das 2011er Nerve AM 8.0 aber das neue kostet 400â¬ mehr und schwerer ist es auch noch (0,2kg)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hört mal auf zu surfen. Das läd mir alles zu langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoy (11. Oktober 2011)

Das AM 9.0 X  

Das mit den Preisen ist ja branchenweit wie angekündigt.


----------



## gremlino (11. Oktober 2011)

ey, hört mal auf zu surfen, ich komm da auch nicht drauf


----------



## guncloud (11. Oktober 2011)

Das XC9 hat mittlerweile nur noch die Fox 32 F120 FIT RL (ohne C) und den RP2 statt RP32 sowie DT X1700 verbaut. Tja ist die Frage ob man die zusätzlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten braucht aber schade ist das schon.

Wenn man mal bei anderen Herstellern schaut sind die bikes bei Canyon im Bezug auf Preis/Leistung nicht zu schlagen. Ich habe das Bergamont Fastlane Team noch in der Auswahl, aber da sind die restlichen Komponenten schlechter. 

Will jemand sein XC9 2011 verkaufen?


----------



## Alex-F (11. Oktober 2011)

Von den Tourques gefallen mir schonmal einige, auch wenn ich jeweils mehrere Anläufe brauch bevor mir die Seite endlich angezeigt wird


----------



## guncloud (11. Oktober 2011)

Frage: Auf der HP von FOX finde ich keine Infos zur Fox 32 F120 FIT RL. Sind die Dämpfer speziell für Canyon angefertigt? Bei FOX haben die FIT Gabeln sowie der aktuelle RP2 die Kashima Vergütung. 
Verbaut Canyon alte Komponenten?

Gunther


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Oktober 2011)

Kashima ist bei OEM-Teilen nicht immer verfügbar. Das sind keine alten Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzdampf (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade irgendwie froh, dass ich beim Sparbuch zugeschlagen habe


----------



## ThirdCulture (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Preisteigerungen sind schon krass. Das "neue" Topmodell hat jetzt das Laufrad des alten xc 9 (mavic crossmax sl) und kostet auch 2999! Bei einem xt Umwerfer und xt Schalthebeln. Nix mehr mit xtr und dt 1450. Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr ist das bei vielen Modellen m.E. eine erhöhung um 300-400 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bei schlechterer Ausstattung...
Fazit: enttäuschende Premiere!
Habe mich auch schon über das outlet von Canyon geärgert, wo der Kunde mit Phantasiepreisen älterer Modelle und fiktiven Nachlässen (da schwerere Laufräder usw.) getäuscht wird. 
Eigentlich war Canyon die Marke meines Vertrauens. Bleibt für mich nur die Frage: Warum noch Versandhandel???


----------



## Jobal (11. Oktober 2011)

Das 29er liest sich ganz gut, auch vom Preis her. Mal abwarten bis der Server nicht mehr überlastet ist u. dann genauer schauen...

ciao Jobal


----------



## MightyMike (11. Oktober 2011)

Hab FRX Speedzone bestellt


----------



## BENDERR (11. Oktober 2011)

Sehe das eigntl wie die meisten hier.. In etwa gleichbleibende Preise bei schlechterer Ausstattung. Da versucht Canyon den unwissenderen Kunden etwas vorzumachen.
Einzig die 29"er find ich vom Preis für die verbauten Komponenten noch in Ordnung.
Aber im großen und ganzen schon enttäuschend.
Bin doch froh mir noch ein 2011er Modell bei der Sparbuch-Aktion ergattert zu haben.
Wollte nämlich erst noch warten bis die 2012er Modelle rauskommen um mir dann ein neues zu holen! Gut das ichs nicht getan habe..


----------



## Wobbi (11. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich mir noch reinrechne, dass die 2012er räder teilweise 2011er komponenten enthalten (bsp.: die reverb, oder die hammerschmidt), welche im freien handel bereits gut reduziert zu erhalten sind, schwindet der preisvorteil mehr und mehr.
aber der knaller sind eigentlich die 5.000 für´s top-strive und die wartezeit bis zur *35zigsten kw*!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass das 2011er Komponenten sind?

Und allgemein zu Preissteigerungen: Das ist nun mal so -> findet euch damit ab. 
Wenn die Preise in der gesamten Branche anziehen, macht Canyon den Kunden wohl kaum was vor...


----------



## guncloud (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja und wo sind denn nun die "offiziellen" von Canyon hier im Forum?

Das Problem ist doch das mehr und mehr 5000 bikes verkauft werden. Der gut verdienende mit-30iger Münchner kann nur noch mit Carbon und XTR die Vor-Alpen rauf fahren. Die Nachfrage reguliert den Preis.


----------



## Orwell (11. Oktober 2011)

Das Nerve AM 5.0 scheint auch entfallen zu sein. Dafür trumpft das 6.0 mit ner Deore Kurbel auf?!  Ich weiß nicht was davon zu halten ist. Hält sicherlich, aber ich denke in der Preisklasse haben andere Hersteller da mehr zu bieten. (vgl. SLX Kurbel beim Slide AM 6.0)


----------



## stonehill (11. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen FRX sehen schon sexy aus. Wobei mir manche Farbkombinationen gar nicht zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (11. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass das 2011er Komponenten sind?
> ...



wenn ich´s richtig im kopf habe, wird die 2012er reverb mit schwarzer schelle und einem anderen anschluss am sattelkopf ausgeliefert. an der hammerschmidt gab es die letzte zeit keinerlei neuerungen.

und es ist richtig, wenn alle teurer werden, warum nicht auch canyon?

der unterschied zwischen canyon (oder yt, oder, oder..) und dem "kleinen" schrauber um die ecke liegt hier an dem vielbeworbenen "direkt-versender"-prinzip, das angeblich alles so super preiswert halten soll.

ob die räder schwerer geworden sind, weiss ich garnicht...wenn ich überlege, dass mein 2011er nerve am 9.0 800 gramm schwerer gewesen ist, als auf der canyon-page angegeben, könnte es auch sein, dass canyon in dieser hinsicht einfach nur ehrlich geworden ist!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass das 2011er Komponenten sind?
> 
> Und allgemein zu Preissteigerungen: Das ist nun mal so -> findet euch damit ab.
> Wenn die Preise in der gesamten Branche anziehen, macht Canyon den Kunden wohl kaum was vor...



Preise anziehen und Komponenten auf gleichem Level behalten oder Preise (leicht) anziehen und Komponenten ein Level absenken sind aber immer noch 2 verschiedene Dinge.
Ersteres kann ich noch nachvollziehen, die Preise steigen schliesslich überall.
Aber bei zweiterem finde ich schon dass man von "vormachen" sprechen kann.
Man möchte schliesslich suggerieren, dass man nach wie vor bei Canyon ein Super-Schnäppchen schlagen kann, aber mit den schlechteren Komponenten relativiert sich das wieder..


----------



## ThirdCulture (11. Oktober 2011)

Und allgemein zu Preissteigerungen: Das ist nun mal so -> findet euch damit ab. 
Wenn die Preise in der gesamten Branche anziehen, macht Canyon den Kunden wohl kaum was vor...

Ja das stimmt! Aber - bei Preisrhöhungen dieser Größenordnung können mir als Kunde doch schon Fragen kommen. Zum Stichwort Kunde - bleibt eben nur die Räder nicht, oder nur nach genauer Prüfung zu kaufen (Service bei Versand und die Weigerung des Radladens vor Ort ein Canyon Bike zu Warten, usw.) ... 
Denn für ein paar Farbkleckser auf einem Rahmen bin ich nicht bereit 300-400  mehr zu zahlen. 
Was mich aber eigentlich verärgert ist, dass Canyon m.E. eine neue Firmenpolitik einführt. Kurz: Schein geht vor Sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich war immer Fan von Canyon, weil die Bikes eben wirklich für "pure cycling" standen. Selbstvertsänlich gilt hier auch das oben genannte Stichwort Kunde.


----------



## dazed_confused (11. Oktober 2011)

hab heut früh mal geschaut,und neben den preiserhöhungen ist mir noch aufgefallen das es nicht von jedem modell ein rahmenset zu kaufen gibt


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (11. Oktober 2011)

ThirdCulture schrieb:


> Und allgemein zu Preissteigerungen: Das ist nun mal so -> findet euch damit ab.
> Wenn die Preise in der gesamten Branche anziehen, macht Canyon den Kunden wohl kaum was vor...



Sehe das eher so, daß CANYON letztes Jahr nicht wie größtenteils alle anderen Hersteller die Preise angezogen haben, dieses Jahr aber wohl schlußendlich nachziehen mussten. 

Denke auch nicht, daß Shimano & Co. die Preise gesenkt haben


----------



## preumi (11. Oktober 2011)

Gut das ich mir im Sparbuch noch ein schwarzes Dropzone 2011 mit Topkomponeten Totem, Vivid Air,Code,HS,X9 geschnappt habe und dabei noch 500.- Euro gespart


----------



## sb_am (11. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach zu viele *blingbling*-Komponenten (CrankBrothers, Spank,...) die den Preis treiben, statt durchdachte/preiswerte Teile die dem teuren Zeug in NICHTS nachstehen.
Außerdem waren letztes Jahr fast durchgehen komplette Komponenten-Gruppen verbaut, jetzt ist wieder wild gemischt. So sieht man nicht sofort was man an Gegenwert erhält.


----------



## stonehill (11. Oktober 2011)

preumi schrieb:


> Gut das ich mir im Sparbuch noch ein schwarzes Dropzone 2011 mit Topkomponeten Totem, Vivid Air,Code,HS,X9 geschnappt habe und dabei noch 500.- Euro gespart



Ich auch (allerdings in raw)!


----------



## sb_am (11. Oktober 2011)

preumi schrieb:


> Gut das ich mir im Sparbuch noch ein schwarzes Dropzone 2011 mit Topkomponeten Totem, Vivid Air,Code,HS,X9 geschnappt habe und dabei noch 500.- Euro gespart


 
Wirklich ein klasse Bike und ein klasse Deal!!! Ich war auch kurz davor mir eins zu kaufen. Jetzt schau ich mich halt 2012 nach nem gebrauchten um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosix (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
hab extra gewartet auf das neue Grand Caynon Al 6.0 und siehe da alles gleich nur anstatt elixir 3 Bremsen nur Elixir 1 bei gleichbleibendem Preis. 
 
Kann mir vllt jemand sagen ob der Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen groß ist? Und ob es für 999 Euro noch gut ausgestattet ist?^^
Immerhin hat es noch bei den Reifen die Schwalbe Evo Line nicht wie bei Cube in dem Preissegment nur Performance.

Viele Grüße


----------



## stelo (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Michael Staab,

welche Laufräder sind am neuen 29er verbaut?

Folgende widersprüchliche Angaben finde ich:

Komponentenliste: X1800
Abbildung: M1800
Beschreibung Abbildung: AM1800

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Welche Freilauf - 2-Klinken-System oder Zahnscheibenfreilauf - ist letztendlich verbaut?

Vielen Dank für Infos!



Grüße


----------



## stelo (11. Oktober 2011)

Zum angeblichen Preisaufschlag:
Wenn ich die neuen Twentyniner mit der Konkurrenz vergleiche (z.b. Spezialized, Scott, Merida,...), bekomme ich immer noch bei Canyon am meisten fürs Geld --> allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Bikes (die Rennräder dagegen eher nicht nicht!!) gegenüber 2011 teuer geworden. Da die Konkurrenz auch erhöht hat, bleibt der Abstand aber gewahrt.


----------



## Forstmann (11. Oktober 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der das gefühl hat canyon wäre bereinigt teurer geworden?


 
Nee, das geht mir irgendwie genauso ...

Eigentlich hatte ich mich riesig darauf gefreut mir ein neues XC zu bestellen aber was ich nun hier seh, ... ich denk ich hätte mir besser eines aus 2011 nehmen sollen aber nun schau ich in die Röhre .. ich war bisher gerne Canyon Kunde ....

Muss mir das zu Hause mal alles genau anschauen


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Oktober 2011)

Forstmann schrieb:


> Nee, das geht mir irgendwie genauso ...
> 
> Eigentlich hatte ich mich riesig darauf gefreut mir ein neues XC zu bestellen aber was ich nun hier seh, ... ich denk ich hätte mir besser eines aus 2011 nehmen sollen aber nun schau ich in die Röhre .. ich war bisher gerne Canyon Kunde ....
> 
> Muss mir das zu Hause mal alles genau anschauen



Wir haben drei Canyon Bikes hier stehen, das nächste wird, so wie ich das jetzt sehe mit Sicherheit keines werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2011)

Schade dass der 29er so racelastig und in XL so klein ist. Aber da stört mich dann der Preis auch nicht mehr, wenns mir eh nicht passt.
Schade halt, dass XL bei den Torques und Strives eh wegfällt. Da bleibt dann nicht mehr viel, was man kaufen könnte, wenn man wollte. Denn das FRX ist schick.

Die Bikes sind deutlich teuerer geworden (das wäre mir aber im Zweifel wurst)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (11. Oktober 2011)

Schade irgendwie ...eigentlich wärs ja dies Jahr noch ein Dropzone ausm Sparbuch geworden ..EIGENTLICH ..wenn die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige korrekt gewesen wäre. Bei den neuen Modellen KEINE Hammerschmidt mehr und teils seltsame Komponentenpaarungen. Naja, jetzt gehts halt mit nem Cube Hanzz in die neue Saison  

Ciao Canyon ..vielleicht 2013 wieder


----------



## afuerst89 (11. Oktober 2011)

So schlimm find ich es auch nicht wie ihr alle sagt!
Für mein gewünschtes Modell (Nerve AM 7.0) hat sich nicht viel geändert, das hat jetzt Magura MT2 Bremsen mit MT4 Bremsgriffen, was mir sehr gefällt (werkzeuglose Druckpunkteinstellung, kein D.O.T.)!
Auch die Farben (mamba green) find ich schön, also ich bin zufrieden!

Mfg


----------



## Forstmann (11. Oktober 2011)

afuerst89 schrieb:


> So schlimm find ich es auch nicht wie ihr alle sagt!
> Für mein gewünschtes Modell (Nerve AM 7.0) hat sich nicht viel geändert, das hat jetzt Magura MT2 Bremsen mit MT4 Bremsgriffen, was mir sehr gefällt (werkzeuglose Druckpunkteinstellung, kein D.O.T.)!
> Auch die Farben (mamba green) find ich schön, also ich bin zufrieden!
> 
> Mfg


 
An den AM`s haben die kaum rumgedoctert, deswegen war es ja auch nicht auf der Eurobike dabei ...
ist aber trotzdem schön für Dich .... ich war etwas entäuscht aber ich muss ja auch nicht immer Canyon kaufen. Ich schau mich jetzt mal um, schau mal nach 2011 Modellen, Vergleichstest gibt es ja hierzu genügend und dann werde ich entscheiden...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (11. Oktober 2011)

Orwell schrieb:


> Das Nerve AM 5.0 scheint auch entfallen zu sein.  Dafür trumpft das 6.0 mit ner Deore Kurbel auf?!  Ich weiß nicht was  davon zu halten ist. Hält sicherlich, aber ich denke in der Preisklasse  haben andere Hersteller da mehr zu bieten. (vgl. SLX Kurbel beim Slide  AM 6.0)





sb_am schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach zu viele *blingbling*-Komponenten (CrankBrothers, Spank,...) die den Preis treiben, statt durchdachte/preiswerte Teile die dem teuren Zeug in NICHTS nachstehen.
> Außerdem waren letztes Jahr fast durchgehen komplette Komponenten-Gruppen verbaut, jetzt ist wieder wild gemischt. So sieht nicht sofort was man an Gegenwert erhält.



Wie man es macht macht man es verkehrt. Specialized macht das ja auch so, das teure Rahmen mit soliden günstigeren Parts. Man muss einfach wissen was man fährt/braucht und sich leisten kann.

Ich finde es schon super das die LTD Modelle weggefallen sind. Die brauch eh keiner. "Die besten am Markt erhältlichen Parts" gerade beim XC waren das zum 9.0SL 1000 unterschied. Nur das man an der Eisdiele ein paar Aufmerksamkeitspunkte mehr sammeln kann. Weil technisch würde auch ein günstigeres Reichen. Ich finde es immer cool wenn man dann mal schaut was die Pro´s für Teile fahren. Da ist hier manch einer besser ausgerüstet. Nur das die Pro´s das 20fache an Km im Jahr zurücklegen und überall und immer schneller sind. 

Wenn man ehrlich ist fahren wir hier alle Top Räder. Außer die 600 HT sind die anderen Modelle wirklich Oberklasse. 

VG


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schade dass der 29er so racelastig ...



Hmm so racelastig find ich die Geometrie gar nicht!? Ist doch eher auf Touren ausgelegt..

Also ich finde die neuen Farben schon der Knaller! Besonders die "Stealth" Lackierung und die grüne Team Lackierung.. Erste Sahne, sieht endlich mal aus wie echte Bikes..

Übers Topmodell XC war ich auch enttäuscht.. Schwerer, Mavic Laufräder statt die DT Swiss. Scheint mir auch so das es die Modelle mit gutem P/L jetzt eher in der Mitte zu finden sind anstatt bei den Top Modellen. Das LUX Topmodell ist allerdings schon ne absolute Marathon Rakete!!! Sowas kriegt man z.B. bei Scott wohl eher für 7000 anstatt für 4000 also mal den Ball flach halten, wenn ich mir so die Preise von den anderen anschau hat Canyon immer noch ein gutes P/L Verhältnis. Wenn nicht müsst ihr halt bei Radon kaufen


----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Oktober 2011)

stelo schrieb:


> Hallo Michael Staab,
> 
> welche Laufräder sind am neuen 29er verbaut?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Abbildung und Beschreibung sind falsch und werden umgehend geändert. Danke für den Hinweis.
Verbaut sind die X1800
Und der Freilauf hat ein 2-Klinken-System.

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Oktober 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Abbildung und Beschreibung sind falsch und werden umgehend geändert. Danke für den Hinweis.
> Verbaut sind die X1800
> ...



Wenn wir gerade bei Fehlern sind: Beim Strive steht: " Es hat dank der Carbon-Sitzstrebe mit 12,95 kg ein alpencrosstaugliches Gewicht" unter Komponenten steht dann allerdings ein Gewicht von 12,7 KG.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (11. Oktober 2011)

Sind auch paar Lehrzeichen fehler drin.... aber da man jede Seite eh nur mit 10min warten erreicht.....Suche ich gar nicht weiter nach Fehlern.


----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise. Wir sind dran.

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (11. Oktober 2011)

Wo sind eigentlich die restlichen Räder aus der Sparbuch-Aktion hingekommen? Im Outlet sind die nicht zu finden.

Konkret: Grand Canyon 9.0 (?), also das braune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Oktober 2011)

Die kommen nach und nach ins Outlet, wir müssen sie erst noch dort einpflegen. Am Telefon könnt ihr sie bestellen.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Deleted 169926 (11. Oktober 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2564

das Bild mit der Federgabel zeigt den falschen LRS (crank-brother anstelle von DT-Swiss)
und Dämpfer passt auch Bild und Beschreibung nicht überein XXV gegen normalen rp2 
VG


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Oktober 2011)

Orwell schrieb:


> Dafür trumpft das 6.0 mit ner Deore Kurbel auf?!  Ich weiß nicht was davon zu halten ist. Hält sicherlich, aber ich denke in der Preisklasse haben andere Hersteller da mehr zu bieten.


Da fällt mir ein 5000-Euro-29er von Trek ein, das nicht mal eine Deore- sondern eine gruppenlose Kurbel hatte...


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Oktober 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein 5000-Euro-29er von Trek ein, das nicht mal eine Deore- sondern eine gruppenlose Kurbel hatte...




Aber ist doch ein 29er, rechtfertigt alle Preise der Welt..

Beim Lux MR 9.0 gefallen mir die Änderungen für den gleichen Preis sehr gut:

- Magura MT 8 statt Avid XX

- Dt Swiss XR 1450 statt Crossmax SLR (die XR 1450 sind auch bei meinem 2008er GC dran sind in der Tat sehr alltagstauglich)

- etwas breiterer 660mm Lenker (wär meine erste Änderung an dem Bike gewesen) mit Ergon GS 2 Hörnchen 

- Conti X-King 2,2 Zoll statt 2,1" Rocket Rons..

- OK dafür keine XX Kassette mehr, aber naja wenn die durch ist käuft sich die eh keiner mehr nochmal, da viel zu teuer..

Was für eine steife Marathon Rakete  Ist bestellt


----------



## greg12 (11. Oktober 2011)

was auffällt- preise bei den meisten modellen nach oben, ausstattung selbes level oder darunter, gewichte bei fast allen nach oben revidiert. 
bei anderen marken sinken die preise 2012 bzw. gibts bessere ausstattung zum selben preis. bei canyon gehts halt mal nach oben....
trotzdem werden div modelle garantiert wieder ausverkauft sein... bei den strives stellt sich die frage ob nicht nur die farben geändert wurden sondern auch die fehler des erstmodells dauerhaft bereinigt wurden. waum die geodaten plötzlich eine 74° steile sw ausweisen anstatt vorher 73 bei gleicher konstruktion kann wahrscheinlich auch niemand erklären??


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> bei anderen marken sinken die preise 2012 bzw. gibts bessere ausstattung zum selben preis.



Wo?


----------



## ca501 (11. Oktober 2011)

wieso ist die Page tot??? noch kein einziges bike gesehen : (


----------



## Limes_x (11. Oktober 2011)

ca501 schrieb:


> wieso ist die Page tot??? noch kein einziges bike gesehen : (



Mich würde mal interessieren welcher Amnbieter die Seite hostet, einen Ddos ähnlichen Effekt gab es bei manchen Seiten das letzte mal bei dem Tsunami in Japan, aber das dass passiert, wenn ein MTB Hersteller seine neuen Modelle launcht finde ich schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## campariseven (11. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wo?


Bulls Copperhead 3 bessere Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis. Lapierre teilweise günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Oktober 2011)

@ Canyon

Sind die Gewichtsangaben bezüglich den Torque - Modellen die Finalen? Also ob die alle Korrekt sind? Bzw. ist beim Trailflow Modell die Federgabel und der Dämpfer mit der Cashima Coat beschichtet? Steht jetzt nicht expliziert dabei, laut FOX Hp. sollten die Factory-Modelle diese jedoch haben, und am Foto des Trailflow sind die Rohre auch nicht so gold/gelblich? 

Danke!


----------



## Limubai (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke Canyon...  es hätte mich gewundert, wäre die Website beim Start auch erreichbar


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ja so froh, daß ich noch ein AM 5.0 Mod. 2011 erwerben konnte...das ist jetzt nämlich nicht mehr existent.

Durch die Bank weg auch alles teurer geworden bzw. schlechtere Ausstattungsvarianten zum selben Preis.


----------



## konahoss90 (11. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich zu denjenigen gehöre, die zum teureren Fox-Modell gegriffen haben (2011er Strive 8.0), muss ich sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass die Einsteiger-Modelle mit Rock-Shox Ausstattung wegfallen. Die haben doch eigentlich immer einen ganz guten Absatz gefunden oder ? War in meinen Augen immer eine gute Werbung für das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von Canyon..


----------



## Schulle (11. Oktober 2011)

Limubai schrieb:


> Danke Canyon...  es hätte mich gewundert, wäre die Website beim Start auch erreichbar





Hab vor ein paar Wochen noch vor der Entscheidung gestanden, Radon ZR 8.0 oder auf ein 2012er GC warten.
Hab mich dann auf Grund der schnellen Verfügbarkeit und des Preises wegen für das Radon entschieden. Wenn
ich mir die 2012er Palette anschaue, muss ich mir auf die Schulter klopfen. Naja, 2013 steht wieder eine Ent-
scheidung an (Carbon-HT). Würde schon gerne ein Canyon dann haben wollen....


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Oktober 2011)

@canyon verkauf: Wann wird voraussichtlich die Website für Schweizer online gehen?


PS: Finde das natürlich mega klasse von Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clark-kent (11. Oktober 2011)

tosix schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab extra gewartet auf das neue Grand Caynon Al 6.0 und siehe da alles gleich nur anstatt elixir 3 Bremsen nur Elixir 1 bei gleichbleibendem Preis.
> 
> Kann mir vllt jemand sagen ob der Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen groß ist? Und ob es für 999 Euro noch gut ausgestattet ist?^^
> ...



Um nochmal drauf zurück zu kommen 
Mich würd auch interessieren ob es sich immer noch lohnt das letztes Jahr so hoch gelobte GC AL 6.0 zu nehmen?!
Glaube die Kurbel war vorher aber auch keine Deore oder?


----------



## tosix (12. Oktober 2011)

clark-kent schrieb:


> Um nochmal drauf zurück zu kommen
> Mich würd auch interessieren ob es sich immer noch lohnt das letztes Jahr so hoch gelobte GC AL 6.0 zu nehmen?!
> Glaube die Kurbel war vorher aber auch keine Deore oder?



Genau das würde mich auch interessieren, Bremsen auch schlechter geworden vom elixir 3 auf 1 runter...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Elixir 1 ist identisch wie die 3 was Bremskraft angeht (insofern man sich die tech-specs im web anschaut). Nur die Griffbefestigung ist nicht mehr teilbar und die CPS-Bolzen sind integriert.

Wäre für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium bezüglich De-Montage und Justierbarkeit. 

..insofern wäre für mich das Vorjahresmodell sehr interessant.


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig das es für die gesamten Nerves keine Framesets mehr gibt?

Warum nicht?

Beim Strive auch nicht...


----------



## vitello (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja, rechne mal nach ...ich denke, die meißten die ein Frameset gebraucht haben, haben einfach eins der günstigsten Modelle gekauft und die Anbauteile verhökert ...wenns rcihtig gut gelaufen is gabs das Frameset dann quasi für lau 

Ne direkte Frage an Canyon: Warum hats dies Jhar keine Hammerschmidt bei den Torques mehr? Gabs zuviele Probleme? Oder einfach ne kalkulatorische Entscheidung?


----------



## stonehill (12. Oktober 2011)

vitello schrieb:


> Ne direkte Frage an Canyon: Warum hats dies Jhar keine Hammerschmidt bei den Torques mehr? Gabs zuviele Probleme? Oder einfach ne kalkulatorische Entscheidung?



Das Trailflow hat noch ne HS.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Oktober 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das es für die gesamten Nerves keine Framesets mehr gibt?
> 
> Warum nicht?
> 
> Beim Strive auch nicht...



Ist im Verhältnis doch eh viel zu teuer. Top-Modell kaufen und die Parts verhökern!


----------



## vitello (12. Oktober 2011)

ok, dank der Ladezeiten bin ich noch nicht zum Trailflow vorgestoßen  Vielleicht wärs gscheiter gewesen den newsletter zeitlich gestaffelt zu versenden


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ist im Verhältnis doch eh viel zu teuer. Top-Modell kaufen und die Parts verhökern!



Ja, ihr habt ja recht!


----------



## Forstmann (12. Oktober 2011)

vitello schrieb:


> ok, dank der Ladezeiten bin ich noch nicht zum Trailflow vorgestoßen  Vielleicht wärs gscheiter gewesen den newsletter zeitlich gestaffelt zu versenden


 
So, ich hab mich gestern Abend und fast die ganze Nacht bei anderen Hersteller nach meinen Bedürfnissen umgesehen ... ja, dort ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt ... die Ausstattungen sind für den Preis doch noch ein gutes Stück geringer ... nun bin ich dann heute Morgen wieder bei Canyon und werde dann wohl auch Canyon Kunde bleiben und revidiere dann schon mal meine Aussage .. alles teurer und weniger gute Parts an den 2012 etwas ...

Butter wird auch teurer ... usw.... Es war wohl meine erste Entäuschung weil ich mich doch soooo gefreut hab auf die 2012 .. aber ich hab ich noch einmal alles durchdacht und bin bei Canyon fündig geworden .....AM 8.0 X 
Der nächste AlpenX kann kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limaxz (12. Oktober 2011)

@ Canyon

Die "Federweg vorne" Angaben in der "Geometrie" Tabelle für die Torque Modelle stimmen nicht überein mit der Angaben in der "Ausstattung" Tabelle. z.B bei "Vertride" steht es in der Beschreibung der Gabel 180 mm und unten bei "Federweg vorne" 170 mm. Und noch was, die Werte für Reach, Stack und Lenkwinkel sind von der Gabeleinbaulänge abhängig, müssen also bei den Modellen mit 170er und 180er Gabel verschieden sein, es stehen aber überall die gleiche Werte. Bitte überprüfen.


----------



## XacciX (12. Oktober 2011)

Mein Interesse gilt dem Torque 5.0 Playzone... Unter Highlight stand drin das eine Fox Factory verbaut sein soll und das in dieser Preisklasse  ;-) 

Leider sind doch NUR die Performance dran ... schade. Bitte korrigieren !!!


----------



## Kriwo (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte mir für das neue Jahr ein, evtl. sogar zwei neue Räder kaufen. Auf der Liste standen das 29" Grand Canyon und ein Canyon Strive. Bestellen würde ich aber erst zum Jahreswechsel etwa. 

Nun sehe ich, dass das 29er erst ab KW10, das Strive sogar erst ab KW24 verfügbar ist - das ist Mitte Juni! Das ist doch ein Witz. Muss ich dann bis 2013 warten, wenn ich erst an Weihnachten bestelle?


----------



## greg12 (12. Oktober 2011)

same shit- different year!!

na im ernst kw 24 offenbar haben die bei canyon nix gelernt aus dem 2011 strive debakel. na was solls die leut kaufens ja trotzdem...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. Oktober 2011)

naja ich werde gespannt sein, werde mein Trailflow im Dezember bestellen, mal schauen ob ich es dann Ende Februar bekomme! Weil derzeit steht KW04 als Liefertermin. 

2010 klappte es sehr gut mit meinem Nerve AM nach nur 2,5 Wochen war es da!

Wird die Site jetzt eigentlich noch weiter aktualisiert? Im Sinne von Parts Update Gewichts Update oder ist das alles Final?


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2011)

fehler bei den gewichtsangaben und parts werden noch korrigiert.. ansonsten ist die seite aber glaub final.


----------



## ham81 (12. Oktober 2011)

weiß jemand was die Farbe "raw" (z.B. beim AM 8.0X) genau darstellen soll ? silber ? weiß ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2011)

Servus!
Hat einer eine Idee wo der Preisunterschied zwischen dem xc7 und xc7w herkommt?
Vergleicht man die Beiden, mÃ¼sste tendenziell das w ja eher 100â¬ gÃ¼nstiger sein...


----------



## StefanBach (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich kÃ¶nnt frecken mir das XC 8 nicht als 2011er Modell gekauft zu haben. Warum mÃ¼ssen die auch SLX als Shifter dran bauen statt XT. Bei ner Kassette von Lx auf Deore, wegen mir, dass ist ein VerschleiÃteil und die anderen Teile wie SattelstÃ¼tze Sattel auch egal. Aber die Shifter bleiben doch ein Lebenlang dran. Hab keine Lust mich damit nachher freckt zu Ã¤rgern weil ich an meinem alten noch Xt dran habe. Die sind zwar schon 10 Jahre alt. Aber damals hab ich 1600â¬ fÃ¼r ein komplett XT Bike bezahlt. Genauso bei den Bremsen von Cr auf 7 zurÃ¼ck zu gehen. Ich glaub ich behalte mein lieber mein altes und spar 2000â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. Oktober 2011)

@ stefan bach!

avid hat die bremsen umbenannt! elixier 9 ist jetzt quasi elixier CR und elixier 7 die 2011 R! aber so wie ich das seh haben alle bremsen ein bischen an gewicht verloren.

aber du hast schon recht, im prinzip ist es eine kategorie drunter


----------



## chaz (12. Oktober 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> weiß jemand was die Farbe "raw" (z.B. beim AM 8.0X) genau darstellen soll ? silber ? weiß ?



Rahmen ohne Lack/Pulver oder sonstigen Oberflächenschutz. Nacktes Alu!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2011)

Nicht das ich jetzt meckern will, aber ist bei der Bezeichnungsmeckerei (Deore, SLX, XT,...) auch mal aufgefallen, dass die Technik der höheren Gruppen in immer niedrigere Gruppen wandert?
Die Deore ist mitlerweile technisch auf dem Stand der lx vor 2 Jahren. Die Deore Shifter haben auch schon ewig die technik der slx und xt Reihe...
Und solange es Shimano Shifter sind, kann da grad draufstehen was will, die halten wirklich...da ist mir noch keiner (aus keiner Gruppe von Acera bis xt) verreckt, bei sram ein x9 schon nach 4000km...

Warum Canyon die niedrigen Nummern (xc5 usw) nicht mehr führt ist zwar merkwürdig, aber dafür sind Preis und Ausstattung der höheren Modelle (xc6 --> xc5, xc7 --> xc6) nach unten gewandert...


----------



## patinho (12. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir soll es in kürze ein GC AL werden. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich das GC AL 7.0 oder 8.0 nehmen soll.  Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein wenig dabei helfen. (Einsteiger). Was meint ihr lohnt es sich das 8er zu nehmen bzw. ist es den Aufpreis von EUR 200 wert ? Wie sind die beiden Gabeln (SID vs. DT Swiss) im Vergleich zu bewerten ? Was mir auch aufgefallen ist. Beim 8.0 in Größe L stehen jetzt 20 zoll und nicht mehr 20,5 wie bei den 2011 er Modellen. Kann sich das einer erklären ?  

Und wie ist die 2012 Formula RX. Die 2011 soll ja öfters mal Probleme mit quietschen gehabt haben ?  Kann da schon jemand was zu sagen ? 

Hab gerade gesehen das die Verfügbarkeit beim GC AL 8.0. in L, schwarz auf sofort steht. Ob das richtig ist. Heute morgen stand noch KW 44 drin. 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Oktober 2011)

patinho schrieb:


> Bei mir soll es in kürze ein GC AL werden. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich das GC AL 7.0 oder 8.0 nehmen soll.  Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein wenig dabei helfen. (Einsteiger). Was meint ihr lohnt es sich das 8er zu nehmen bzw. ist es den Aufpreis von EUR 200 wert ? Wie sind die beiden Gabeln (SID vs. DT Swiss) im Vergleich zu bewerten ? Was mir auch aufgefallen ist. Beim 8.0 in Größe L stehen jetzt 20 zoll und nicht mehr 20,5 wie bei den 2011 er Modellen. Kann sich das einer erklären ?
> 
> Und wie ist die 2012 Formula RX. Die 2011 soll ja öfters mal Probleme mit quietschen gehabt haben ?  Kann da schon jemand was zu sagen ?
> 
> ...



Die Forumla RX ist zwar nicht die leichteste, aber sicherlich ne absolut Top Bremse! Könntest du sogar an einem Enduro Bike dranschrauben von der Perfomance her.

Bei dem Rest kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, DT Swiss und SID sind aber BEIDES absolut TOP Gabeln, aber bisher nur die Reba von RockShox gefahren, also K.a.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. Oktober 2011)

@ pathino

also ich rate dir, kauf dir lieber das teurere modell wenn es das geldbörsel erlaubt! hab diesen fehler zweimal bei canyon gemacht und immer das eins billigere genommen weil ich dachte es reicht, es reichte auch und war auch top und alles aber wenn man das geld gehabt hat für das teurere wär natürlich das teurere besser gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme ja nicht mal dazu mir die Räder anzuschauen, weil
den Ihr Server seit zwei Tagen überlastet scheint...man, man,
man.


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Oktober 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Ich komme ja nicht mal dazu mir die Räder anzuschauen, weil
> den Ihr Server seit zwei Tagen überlastet scheint...man, man,
> man.



geht schon...so schnell war es noch nie! 


noch nen comment zu den 2012er Strives...

- Endlich ALLE mit Vario-SS.

- weiß ist das Ding nen optischer Hammer...zumindest auf den Bildern

- Selbst das 7.0er bietet für mich alles was ich brauch (Hab zwar nen Dipl.Ing aber will nicht ständig am Setup rumspielen (wer von Euch hat schon Freunde verloren über die Relevanz von Highspeed und Lowspeed Druck- oder auch Zugstufeneinstellung))

- Super Service: 
Hab ein M 7.0er bestellt. In der Auftragsbestätigung war die Bitte um eine Kontaktaufnahme wegen Abklärung Rahmengröße (hatte falsche SL eingegeben). Die Dame der Hotline war neben einer Freundlichkeit, die in Deutschland seinesgeleichen sucht, mit einer sofortigen Kenntnis über die Millimeter genaue Maße von Stack und Reach und die Effekte auf Sitzgeometrie und Vorlieben ausgestattet.
Habe einen längeren Vorbau geordert. Geänderte Auftragsbestätigung innerhalb von 15 min per Mail bekommen.

Ergo: Werdet schneller beim Liefern!!

und: Sonst weiter so!!!!


----------



## daseinzigwahre (12. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hat einer eine Idee wo der Preisunterschied zwischen dem xc7 und xc7w herkommt?
> Vergleicht man die Beiden, müsste tendenziell das w ja eher 100 günstiger sein...



Die 100 Euro mehr für die Frauenversion des xc7 sind eigentlich nur gerechtfertigt, falls die SID-Gabel hochwertiger ist als die Fox-Gabel.
Denn sowohl Kurbel als auch Dämpfer sind bei der Männerversion besser.


----------



## Trailsucker (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso das Trailflow als einziges Torque mit "nur" 170mm vorne einen Lenkwinkel von 65,7 und die anderen mit 180mm einen von 66,1 haben. Sollte das nicht eigentlich andersherum sein. Das Trailflow wird wohl keinen anderen Rahmen haben. Irgendjemand eine Lösung?


----------



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

Grüß Gott miteinand,

lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom nerve AM 8.0 X im Vergleich zum AM 7.0?

Welche Bremse bei Avid ist mit der Magura MT 2  vergleichbar?

Die Farbe RAW/ Black ist schon ziemlich geil!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2011)

daseinzigwahre schrieb:


> Die 100 Euro mehr für die Frauenversion des xc7 sind eigentlich nur gerechtfertigt, falls die SID-Gabel hochwertiger ist als die Fox-Gabel.
> Denn sowohl Kurbel als auch Dämpfer sind bei der Männerversion besser.




schaut man in die online Shops, ist der Unterschied gerade umgekehrt...daher verstehe ich es ja auch nicht 
Das grüne xc7 ist aber dennoch sehr nice


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Oktober 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Rahmen ohne Lack/Pulver oder sonstigen Oberflächenschutz. Nacktes Alu!



Natürlich hat der Rahmen nen "Oberflächenschutz" in Form von Klarlack, ansonsten würde er ja unaufhaltsam rosten


----------



## Alex-F (13. Oktober 2011)

Genau, weil Alu so schnell rostet.


----------



## HonkeyTonk (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, was würdet Ihr mir empfelen? Canyon torque frx Speedzone 6.0 2012 oder lieber auf die 2012er Modelle von yt warten?

Gruß


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. Oktober 2011)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wieso das Trailflow als einziges Torque mit "nur" 170mm vorne einen Lenkwinkel von 65,7 und die anderen mit 180mm einen von 66,1 haben. Sollte das nicht eigentlich andersherum sein. Das Trailflow wird wohl keinen anderen Rahmen haben. Irgendjemand eine Lösung?



auch das alpinist hat nur 170mm vorne lediglich das vertride hat vorne 180mm, also zumindest war es letztes jahr so!

der grund liegt daran, die sie laut canyon, eben mehr druck aufs vorderrad bekommen durch die geringere Einbauhöhe. Aber im Vergleich wirst natürlich ein vertride mit 180mm leichter in den manual ziehen können,

ist bei meinem dirtbike nicht anders, hab meine gabel auch von 100 auf 80mm traveln lassen, der druck stieg verdammt an, dafür ließ es sich halt schwerer nach oben ziehen.

Und mit einem flacheren lenkwinkel hast du mehr kontrolle beim Dh fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Alex-F

alu setzt ja keinen flugrost (Korrosion) an, oder?


----------



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

Blankes Aluminium rostet nicht im Vergleich wie Eisen. Aluminium bildet in Verbindung mit Luft und Wasser von selbst eine schützende Oxidschicht. Selbst wenn die Oxidschicht verkratzt bildet die sich wieder neu.

Das einzige was du dann sehen kannst sind eventuell weiße Oxidflecken!


----------



## Alex-F (13. Oktober 2011)

Dann versteh ich dein "unaufhaltsam rosten" nicht. Alu setzt im schlimmsten Fall eine Oxid Schicht an. Von rosten würde ich da nicht sprechen, in jedem Fall nicht unaufhaltsam.


----------



## chaz (13. Oktober 2011)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat der Rahmen nen "Oberflächenschutz" in Form von Klarlack, ansonsten würde er ja unaufhaltsam rosten



Ein Rahmen in "raw" ist eigentlich unbehandelt. Kann man natürlich ändern. Die sich bildende Oxidschicht ist aber Schutz genug.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja es war ungünstig formuliert, haben jetzt alle kapiert


----------



## hmx3 (13. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich bin ich von der 2012´er Linie enttäuscht. Der alte Spruch Versenderbikes sind zum selben Preis besser ausgestattet ist m.M. bei Canyon passe.

Die Preise haben angezogen, die Teile sind teilweise schlechter geworden, also viele Anreize ein Canyon zu kaufen sind weggefallen.

Wollte mir eigentlich ein 29´er zulegen, aber im Vergleich mit den anderen Angeboten ist das Canyon zu racelastig, verbaut dieselben Blender wie alle anderen und ist preislich auch nicht interessant.

Wenn man die 29´er von Canyon z.B mit  Cube Reaction 29´er vergleicht, sieht man, wieweit Canyon zwischenzeitlich abgehoben ist.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. Oktober 2011)

oxidiert ;-) aber unschön wird es schon mit der Zeit. Wenn´s Interessiert guck mal bei die Leichtbau futzies rein. Die Sparen ja auch am Lack und da gibt es schon erfahrungen damit.


----------



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> oxidiert ;-) aber unschön wird es schon mit der Zeit. Wenn´s Interessiert guck mal bei die Leichtbau futzies rein. Die Sparen ja auch am Lack und da gibt es schon erfahrungen damit.



Inwiefern unschön?? Kannst du ein Link posten? Habe keine Lust das Forum durchzusuchen.


----------



## knartzt (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich bin froh 2011 mein Nerve mr gekauft zu haben, fast alle 2012er Modelle haben ein schlechteres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis als im Vorjahr. Und bei den Rennräder ist es genauso.

Schade... 


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das "raw" bei Canyon wirklich Raw ist.
sieht eher nach einer lackierung aus die wie "raw" wirkt... also silber/grau und seidenmatt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Oktober 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das "raw" bei Canyon wirklich Raw ist.
> sieht eher nach einer lackierung aus die wie "raw" wirkt... also silber/grau und seidenmatt.



ja, genau so ist es, ich hab schon Räder im Showroom in Raw gesehen und hätte geschworen, dass es eine Lackierung ist!


----------



## Hedgehogg (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte auch auf ein verbessertes Grand Canyon 6.0 2012 gehofft. Aber bei den schlechteren Bremsen, der schlechteren Kurbel, schlechterem Zahnkranz , schlechterer Innenlager und Komponentensprüngen über 2 Stufen hinweg (XT bis Deore) werde ich mir wohl auch einen anderen Händler suchen. Schade eigentlich, da man über den Rahmen ja nur das Beste hört.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. Oktober 2011)

genau dann lieber teure Verschleißteile und nen billigen Rahmen mit ner besch*** Geometrie oder Verwindungssteigigkeit von ner gekochten Nudel


----------



## Wobbi (13. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> genau dann lieber teure Verschleißteile und nen billigen Rahmen mit ner besch*** Geometrie oder Verwindungssteigigkeit von ner gekochten Nudel



wusste garnicht, dass die rahmen von canyon 2011 ne beschissene geometrie hatten.....


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hedgehogg schrieb:


> werde ich mir wohl auch einen anderen Händler suchen. Schade eigentlich, da man über den Rahmen ja nur das Beste hört.





Wobbi schrieb:


> wusste garnicht, dass die rahmen von canyon 2011 ne beschissene geometrie hatten.....



lesen und verstehen er will zu nem anderen Händler der "bessere" komponenten Verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

Er bezieht sich darauf, dass er dann wohl zu einem Händler geht, der zwar gute Parts aber dafür nen scheiß Rahmen verbaut und die Frage dann ist, ob das die bessere Entscheidung ist.
Ich denke, dass es wichtig ist eine sehr gute Grundlage zu haben (also Rahmen) und der Rest kann dann auch nach und nach optimiert werden.
Wobei die Parts jetzt nicht der letzte Müll sind bei Canyon.
Also ich bereue nicht, ein Speedzone bestellt zu haben.
Man bekommt bei keinem anderen Anbieter ein Rad mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung zu dem Preis außer evtl. bei YT aber da ist die Frage, ob der Rahmen nicht wieder rumzickt.


----------



## Wobbi (13. Oktober 2011)

jahhaaaaa...hab´s ja gesehen!


----------



## tosix (13. Oktober 2011)

Grand Canyon Al 7.0 bestellt hihi


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2011)

knartzt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin froh 2011 mein Nerve mr gekauft zu haben, fast alle 2012er Modelle haben ein schlechteres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis als im Vorjahr. Und bei den Rennräder ist es genauso.
> 
> ...



Hi und genauso bei den Canyon AM-Modelle:

Man konnte als Einsteiger für 1500  (teilweise bei der Tour de France Aktion für 1349 ) ein Canyon AM kaufen.

Dem Einsteiger sind dabei meistens eine Shimano SLX Ausstattung ausreichend.

*Jetzt muß man mindestens 1699  für ein CANYON AM hinblättern. *

Der Rahmen und das ist bei Canyon entscheidend, ist in jedem Fall der gleiche.

Gruß


----------



## Hedgehogg (13. Oktober 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Er bezieht sich darauf, dass er dann wohl zu einem Händler geht, der zwar gute Parts aber dafür nen scheiß Rahmen verbaut und die Frage dann ist, ob das die bessere Entscheidung ist.
> Ich denke, dass es wichtig ist eine sehr gute Grundlage zu haben (also Rahmen) und der Rest kann dann auch nach und nach optimiert werden.
> Wobei die Parts jetzt nicht der letzte Müll sind bei Canyon.
> Also ich bereue nicht, ein Speedzone bestellt zu haben.
> Man bekommt bei keinem anderen Anbieter ein Rad mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung zu dem Preis außer evtl. bei YT aber da ist die Frage, ob der Rahmen nicht wieder rumzickt.



Ja stimmt schon. Nur da das HT ja mein Sprungbrett in die MTB Welt werden soll, bin ich am überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist lieber bessere Parts und nicht den Highend Rahmen zu erwerben, um sie dann später an einem vollgefederten Rahmen zu verbauen - wenn ich die Technik etc. erstmal drauf habe. 
Bei dieser Überlegung wäre der Rahmen dann nicht die solide Basis sondern das Tuningteil eines Tages.

Finds einfach schade, dass das Bike 2012 das gleiche kostet (999) wie das 2011er, aber schlechtere Teile verbaut sind. Dabei dachte ich, dass die Bikes jedes Jahr weiterentwickelt werden und daher bessere Teile bekommen.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

Hedgehogg schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon. Nur da das HT ja mein Sprungbrett in die MTB Welt werden soll, bin ich am überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist lieber bessere Parts und nicht den Highend Rahmen zu erwerben, um sie dann später an einem vollgefederten Rahmen zu verbauen - wenn ich die Technik etc. erstmal drauf habe.
> Bei dieser Überlegung wäre der Rahmen dann nicht die solide Basis sondern das Tuningteil eines Tages.
> 
> Finds einfach schade, dass das Bike 2012 das gleiche kostet (999) wie das 2011er, aber schlechtere Teile verbaut sind. Dabei dachte ich, dass die Bikes jedes Jahr weiterentwickelt werden und daher bessere Teile bekommen.



Evtl. steckt dieses Jahr die Weiterentwicklung nicht in besseren Anbauteilen, sondern in der Geo oder dem Rahmen ansich.


----------



## Hedgehogg (13. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe ist der Rahmen doch unverändert oder habe ich da etwas überlesen?


----------



## smithi80 (13. Oktober 2011)

was die Leute hier für ein geschiss machen weil die bikes teurer geworden sind, die meisten anderen Marken sind in den letzten jahren immer teurer geworden jetzt zieht canyon halt nach und wenn es euch wirklich so stört kauft euch ein Rose Votec oder irgend was anderes aber das rumgehäule hier ist echt hart


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> was die Leute hier für ein geschiss machen weil die bikes teurer geworden sind, die meisten anderen Marken sind in den letzten jahren immer teurer geworden jetzt zieht canyon halt nach und wenn es euch wirklich so stört kauft euch ein Rose Votec oder irgend was anderes aber das rumgehäule hier ist echt hart



Genau... 

Eure Armut kotzt mich an!!! 

Hm was natürlich noch dazu kommt dass die Ausstattung leicht schwächer ist als 2011. 
Aber es wird ja niemand zu nem Canyon gezwungen


----------



## smithi80 (13. Oktober 2011)

und die FRX Bikes sind ja mal um einiges geiler wie die des letzten jahres darum bin ich mit canyon dieses jahr zufrieden da eins davon mir gehören wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluffi (13. Oktober 2011)

Glaub das hat noch keiner gesehen.

Auf der Hauptseite der Torque´s.





 
TORQUE - EIN RAHMEN SECHS KONZEPTE.
(schön wär´s)

Es gibt doch nur noch 3 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/torque.html


----------



## smithi80 (13. Oktober 2011)

letztes jahr war das das "Motto" scheinen es verrafft zu haben  umzuschreiben


----------



## Fluffi (13. Oktober 2011)

oder die haben noch drei in Petto


----------



## smithi80 (13. Oktober 2011)

kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen da ja in dem  180mm segment  so ziemlich alles ausgereitzt ist


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hedgehogg schrieb:


> Finds einfach schade, dass das Bike 2012 das gleiche kostet (999â¬) wie das 2011er, aber schlechtere Teile verbaut sind. Dabei dachte ich, dass die Bikes jedes Jahr weiterentwickelt werden und daher bessere Teile bekommen.



wer sagt das teurer besser ist? Z.b sind die DT-Swiss LaufradsÃ¤tze laut auschreibung (XC 7) 1700g schwer aber in wirklichkeit weit Ã¼ber 1800 und qualitativ ist Mavic eindeutig die bessere Firma.

Das wissen aber viele nicht und Urteilen nur Ã¼ber den Bekanntheitsgrad oder das Gewicht von Teilen. Nun was nÃ¼tzt es dir aber als Hersteller wenn das eine Jahr 5 leute mehr ein Rad von dir kaufen und das andere Jahr 200 weniger. Weil die 5 mit gebrochenen Speichen oder nen Abgerissenen Schaltwerk (wegen zuviel Carbon) nicht Ã¼ber die Alpen gekommen sind. Und das dann hier posten.

Leichtbau ist das eine aber StabilitÃ¤t und langlebigkeit das andere.
Da kann man sich auch, wie ich es frÃ¼her auch gemacht habe, nen Rahmen von Carver oder so kaufen mit vielen Bling Bling Teilen. Aber das Rad hÃ¤lt dann einfach nicht.


----------



## Hedgehogg (13. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> wer sagt das teurer besser ist? Z.b sind die DT-Swiss Laufradsätze laut auschreibung (XC 7) 1700g schwer aber in wirklichkeit weit über 1800 und qualitativ ist Mavic eindeutig die bessere Firma.
> 
> Das wissen aber viele nicht und Urteilen nur über den Bekanntheitsgrad oder das Gewicht von Teilen. Nun was nützt es dir aber als Hersteller wenn das eine Jahr 5 leute mehr ein Rad von dir kaufen und das andere Jahr 200 weniger. Weil die 5 mit gebrochenen Speichen oder nen Abgerissenen Schaltwerk (wegen zuviel Carbon) nicht über die Alpen gekommen sind. Und das dann hier posten.
> 
> ...



Also würdest du mir auch trotz der schlechteren Teile weiterhin bedenkenlos zum Canyon raten? Ein 2011er GC AL 6.0 ist nirgends mehr zu bekommen oder?


----------



## Schulle (13. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> wer sagt das teurer besser ist? Z.b sind die DT-Swiss Laufradsätze laut auschreibung (XC 7) 1700g schwer aber in wirklichkeit weit über 1800 und qualitativ ist Mavic eindeutig die bessere Firma.
> 
> Das wissen aber viele nicht und Urteilen nur über den Bekanntheitsgrad oder das Gewicht von Teilen. Nun was nützt es dir aber als Hersteller wenn das eine Jahr 5 leute mehr ein Rad von dir kaufen und das andere Jahr 200 weniger. Weil die 5 mit gebrochenen Speichen oder nen Abgerissenen Schaltwerk (wegen zuviel Carbon) nicht über die Alpen gekommen sind. Und das dann hier posten.
> 
> ...



.....ach komm, des meinste jetzt nicht wirklich. Mavic qualitativ besser
als DT  Das ist doch wie der Vergleich Shimano vs. SRAM. 
VERNÜNFTIGER Leichtbau muss nicht gleich Instabilität oder Kurzlebig-
keit bedeuten. 

Außerdem hab ich nix gegen, wenn Bikes teurer werden. Das ist ja normal. Aber
normal ist das doch nur, wenn die selben Gruppen verkauft werden. Also
wenn das Radl 2011 z.B. ne XT Kurbel hatte und jetzt ne SLX Kurbel kann
ich eine Preiserhöhung nicht nachvollziehen, sorry.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. Oktober 2011)

wenn du es bekommst dann ohne Garantie, die gilt nur auf den erstbesitzer.

Ja würde ich dir raten. Ich habe selber 2x den Fehler gemacht und günstige Rahmen mit Bling Bling Teilen gekauft und rate da jedem der für sein Geld was haben will davon ab. Lieber gleich richtige Basis kaufen. Die Deore Ritzel kannst du wenn se runter sind immer noch gegen höherwertigere ersetzen.

@Schulle kommt auf den LRS drauf an, aber ich habe die erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe an meinem Nerv auch nen Hope/Mavic/DT-Swiss Speichen Laufradsatz. Und der hält und hält und..... ich habe schon viele vergogene DT Felgen gesehen......

kommt immer drauf an was man damit macht. Zum einfachen Tourenfahren reichen die X1700. Wenns der einsatz härter wird...... Wie bei allen anderen Teilen auch, kommt immer auf den Einsatzbereich drauf an. Ich fahre jeden Tag 40km mit dem Rad und am We immer mindest 60+km ich brauche Material was zuverlässig ist und mir passt.

VG

sooo Back to Topic


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich find das 2012er Torque Vertride ist optisch verdammt nah am Liteville 601/901.
Nur die mächtige Dämpferwippe und die Oversize-Rohre sind beim Liteville noch geiler. Aber sieht schon ganz cool aus und hat jetzt auch die Formula Oval Bremse drin und volle Kashima-Ausstattung. Die 100 Euro mehr lohnen sich. Das Gewicht ist auch supi.

Vielleicht dann doch ein Torque für 2012....grübel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> wer sagt das teurer besser ist? Z.b sind die DT-Swiss Laufradsätze laut auschreibung (XC 7) 1700g schwer aber in wirklichkeit weit über 1800 und qualitativ ist Mavic eindeutig die bessere Firma.



Alle DT Swiss Felgen die ich bisher hatte waren qualitativ absolut hochwertig und absolut langwertig. Die 240er Naben sind auch 1A 

Mavic haben doch ihre eigene Speichen oder? Allein deshalb würd ich sie mir nicht holen.. Genauso wie bei den Crank Brothers Laufrädern.. Viel Spass wenn die nächste Speiche bricht ein Händler zu finden. Find ich auch ein wenig verantwortungslos von Canyon sowas ins Angebot zu nehmen.




> Weil die 5 mit gebrochenen Speichen oder nen Abgerissenen Schaltwerk (wegen zuviel Carbon) nicht über die Alpen gekommen sind. Und das dann hier posten.
> 
> Leichtbau ist das eine aber Stabilität und langlebigkeit das andere.



Du weisst aber schon das qualitativ hochwertige Carbon Produkte um einiges Steifer UND leichter sind als Alu.. Zudem langlebiger wenn man sich nicht auf die Fresse damit legt..


----------



## MightyMike (13. Oktober 2011)

Zitat von Canyon bei FB

Canyon | Pure Cycling Wir versuchen das bestmÃ¶gliche Rad in einer bestimmten Preisklasse anzubieten. Aufgrund von Preissteigerungen der Zulieferer und WÃ¤hrungsschwankungen haben auch wir mit PreiserhÃ¶hungen bei den Komponenten zu rechnen. Um jedoch den Preispunkt von 2999 â¬ halten zu kÃ¶nnen haben wir auf die Cassette, den Umwerfer und die Schaltgriffe in XTR Variante verzichtet und gegen XT ausgetauscht. Andernfalls wÃ¤re der Preis fÃ¼r das Bike teurer geworden. Wir haben dabei bedacht, dass der geringe "RÃ¼ckschritt" in der Ausstattung bei fast gleichwertiger Performance fÃ¼r den Kunden eine weniger groÃe HÃ¼rde, als eine PreiserhÃ¶hung darstellt. Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Robert


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Mavic haben doch ihre eigene Speichen oder? Allein deshalb würd ich sie mir nicht holen.. Genauso wie bei den Crank Brothers Laufrädern.. Viel Spass wenn die nächste Speiche bricht ein Händler zu finden



Nein.
Mein Mavic LRS verwendet Sapim Race Speichen.
Nur bei den Deemax ist das anders.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (13. Oktober 2011)

Finde das Torque Alpinist sehr interessant. 

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Sattelstütze?
Wenn schon in der Beschreibung steht "Extreme, stundenlange Uphills und felsig verblockte Trails", wäre auch eine Vario-Sattelstütze angebracht. 
Wäre mir bei dem Preis sehr sympatisch 

Oder ist es dann doch nicht mehr so für Touren geeignet?

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

Die stütze sollte 31,6 sein.

edit: aber welchen klemmendurchmesser braucht man beim frx 2012?


----------



## E_T (14. Oktober 2011)

Es ist schon schade wenn die Preise steigen und die Komponenten nach unten gehen. Wir reden ja hier nicht über 2% sondern bei 1500  sind ca. 400  Aufschlag (Erhöhter Neupreis + schlechtere Komponenten)  mal eben deutlich über 25% Preisaufschlag - und das für einen Direktversender. 

Nun muss die Entscheidung für eine neues Rad noch einmal gründlich überdacht werden und andere Anbieter rücken deutlich auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (14. Oktober 2011)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Finde das Torque Alpinist sehr interessant.
> 
> Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Sattelstütze?
> Wenn schon in der Beschreibung steht "Extreme, stundenlange Uphills und felsig verblockte Trails", wäre auch eine Vario-Sattelstütze angebracht.
> ...



30,9 (FRX auch), kannste unten bei den Geodaten nachsehen. 
Hab hier auch schon die Joplin4 fürs Alpinist rumliegen... 
Ich persönlich find die Variostütze top, Bike wird dadurch ja nicht weniger Tourentauglich, du hast eher mehr Kompfort, was dann ja für eine höhere Tourenorientierung spricht, sollte eh von Grund auf bei den regulären Torques dabei sein...

Kann eigentlich jemand von euch die Flashbilder in der vollen Größe aus der Seite ziehen, hätt gerne das stealth Alpinist in voller Größe, einfach Rechtsklick und Speicher is aber ja nicht drinn...


----------



## wolfi_b (14. Oktober 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich jemand von euch die Flashbilder in der vollen Größe aus der Seite ziehen, hätt gerne das stealth Alpinist in voller Größe, einfach Rechtsklick und Speicher is aber ja nicht drinn...


schau mal hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=124


----------



## KtuluOne62 (14. Oktober 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> 30,9 (FRX auch), kannste unten bei den Geodaten nachsehen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich persönlich find die Variostütze top, Bike wird dadurch ja nicht weniger Tourentauglich,  ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Da war wohl mal wieder jemand Blind 
Hatte gedacht es würde bei der Sattelstütze unter Ausstattung dabei stehen.

Meine Frage "Oder ist es dann doch nicht mehr so für Touren geeignet?" war eher rhetorisch gedacht. Bin nähmlich auch Deiner Meinung, das die dabeisein sollte. Gerade weil ja in der Beschreibung auf die tourentauglichkeit hingewiesen wird. Und beim Strive ist die ja auch verbaut. Will auch eigentlich nicht mehr ohne fahren.

30.9 ist Mist. Habe hier nochr ne KindShock I950 Remote an meinem anderen Rad. Natürlich 31.6 

3200,- Kracher und dann noch 'ne Sattelstütze nachkaufen


----------



## knartzt (14. Oktober 2011)

Moin ,

es ist kein rumgeheule, wie du es nennst, sondern Fakten. 

Gerade das was ein Canyon ausmacht und so erfolgreich gemacht hat, nämlich das super Preis / Leistungs-Verhältnis ist schlechter geworden. Und da sind Rose, Votec vielleicht eine alternative. Das sind genauso Versender wie Canyon auch. Wo sollte da ein Unterschied sein?

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es innerhalb der einzelnen Modellgruppen  verschiedenen Rahmen (Hydroforming) gibt. Das Einsteiger hat den "alten" Rahmen und wenn man einen neuen "schicken" haben möchte, muss man ein höherwertiges Modell  kaufen. 

Gruss


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei welchen Modellgruppen soll das denn sein?


----------



## Steve122 (14. Oktober 2011)

Da sind gerade zwei Torque 8.0 Dropzone 2011 im Outlet aufgetaucht.


----------



## Alex-F (14. Oktober 2011)

In S 

Aber viele Strives tauchen auf.


----------



## smithi80 (14. Oktober 2011)

in L gibts auch noch ein mit minimalen Gebrauchsspuren und noch eins mit starken gebrauchsspuren


----------



## Keks_nascher (14. Oktober 2011)

> Hi,
> hab extra gewartet auf das neue Grand Caynon Al 6.0 und siehe da alles  gleich nur anstatt elixir 3 Bremsen nur Elixir 1 bei gleichbleibendem  Preis.
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück hab ich nicht gewartet, sondern beim 2011er Modell zugeschlagen. Das 2011er GC AL 6.0 hatte im Gegensatz zum 2012 auch eine SLX Kurbel. Hier ein Bild von meinem:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/2/1/3/6/_/large/CanyonGCAL6.02011GreM1.jpg


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2011)

knartzt schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> es ist kein rumgeheule, wie du es nennst, sondern Fakten.
> 
> Gerade das was ein Canyon ausmacht und so erfolgreich gemacht hat, nÃ¤mlich das super Preis / Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis ist schlechter geworden. Und da sind Rose, Votec vielleicht eine alternative. Das sind genauso Versender wie Canyon auch. Wo sollte da ein Unterschied sein?



Wo sollte da der Unterschied sein? Das sind komplett andere Bikes! 
Ein MTB ist doch mehr als nur die Summer seiner Komponenten! 

Andere Geometrie/anderer Hinterbau/anderer Rahmen/DÃ¤mpfer anders eingestellt etc.. etc..

Canyon ist halt erwachsen geworden, ich hab aber auch kein Problem damit wenn ich mal SLX fahre oder "nur" X5 oder sowas... Tut der Perfomance vom Bike doch nur minimal Abbruch. Immerhin die Federgabeln sind durchweg alle Factory oder Perfomance Varianten

 Bei z.B. Specialized ist es doch schon lÃ¤nger so, dass man die Top Komponenten auch wirklich nur beim super teuren High End Modell bekommt.. Da bezahlt man teilweise 4000â¬ und hat selbst nur ne Perfomance Fox Gabel. OK will nicht unbedingt Specialized mit Canyon vergleichen.. Ich denke man muss sich halt damit anfreunden, dass man bei "mittleren" Modellen nicht komplett die Top Komponenten Gruppe bekommt. Aber ob ein Bike besser ist, weil es komplett XTR hat, statt teilweise sagen wir mal SLX wag ich sehr zu bezweifeln.


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es innerhalb der einzelnen Modellgruppen verschiedenen Rahmen (Hydroforming) gibt.



HÃ¶Ã¶, hÃ¶r ich zum 1. mal.. Alle Modelle haben die gleichen Rahmen!? Nur beim Strive gibts doch beim ESX die Sitzstreben aus Carbon was dann 60 Gramm spart oder so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja lustig das Strive 8.0 M ist mittlerweile NOCHMAL 5 Wochen nach hinten gerückt.. Ist die erste charge wohl schon wesch...


----------



## E_T (14. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss sich halt damit anfreunden, dass man bei "mittleren" Modellen nicht komplett die Top Komponenten Gruppe bekommt...


 
Warum soll ich mich als Kunde damit anfreunden, wenn es im MJ 2011 aber genauso war. 

Keiner mag es wenn zum Jahreswechsel das Nutellaglas 100g weniger enthält, aber der Preis bleibt gleich.

Die natürliche Entwicklung wäre, bedingt durch den technologischen Fortschritt oder eine weitere Automatisierung der Produktion, dass gleiche Komponenten über die Jahre deutlich günstiger werden, oder die Produkte werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser.

Hier aber sehe ich keinen technologischen Fortschritt aber schlechtere Komponenten.


----------



## hmx3 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey, Canyon ist ein Versandhändler und die sind groß geworden mit guten Preisen für gut ausgestattete Räder.

Soll mir einer einen Grund sagen, warum ich beim Versender ein bike kaufen soll, daß zwischenzeitlich gleich/teurer ist als ein bike beim Händler um die Ecke ist? Von Reperaturen und Service möcht ich gar nicht reden.

Und wenn Canyon glaubt, man kann sich auf den Markennamen ausruhen und jetzt groß abzocken , dann vergessen die wohl, daß sie eben nur ein Versenderbike-Hersteller sind.


----------



## Wastelino (14. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, ob das 2012er Grand Canyon 8.0 Matchmaker hat? Oder ob es in der Vergangenheit der Fall war? 
Ich hab die Kiste zwar schon bestellt, aber am Telefon wusste man es nicht und meine diesbezügliche Mail ist immer noch nicht beantwortet.

Ansonsten weiß ich ja nicht mit welchen Marken der ein oder andere hier Canyon vergleicht, aber wenn ich mir z.B. ein Scott, Specialized oder ähnliches in gleicher Ausstattung wie ein Canyon kaufen möchte, muss ich da schon um einiges mehr drauflegen um das Ausstattungsniveau eines Canyon zu erreichen. 
Durch das GC CF 8.0 gehe ich das erste Mal mit einem Versender fremd (danke an Scott für die neuen häßlichen Farben respektive der Verfügbarkeit erst im neuen Jahr). Bis dato hatte ich Canyon zwar registriert, aber nie ernsthaft auf dem Schirm gehabt.  Auch wenn ich den Hobel nur kaufe um ihn auszuschlachten (mir geht es nur um den Rahmen, die wenigen Teile die brauchbar sind kommen an den Neuaufbau meiner Lebensgefährtin und der Rest wird verkauft), so hat mich das niedrige Preisniveau doch sehr angenehm überrascht.


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Oktober 2011)

E_T schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mich als Kunde damit anfreunden, wenn es im MJ 2011 aber genauso war.
> 
> Keiner mag es wenn zum Jahreswechsel das Nutellaglas 100g weniger enthält, aber der Preis bleibt gleich.



Ich vermute mal einfach, dass Canyon mittlerweile einfach so beliebt ist das sie es machen können. 

Angebot und Nachfrage reguliert ja schließlich den Preis warum sollen Sie die Preise nicht erhöhen wenn die Bikes trotzdem alle nach ein paar Monaten ausverkauft sind. Mehr noch: Wenn Sie die Preise zu niedrig machen können Sie die Nachfrage wohl nicht befriedigen.

Das läuft aber wohl bei jedem Bike Laden so, habt ihr euch mal ein Scott oder BMC Top Modell angeschaut? Die gehen bis 9.000 (kein Witz!).


----------



## E_T (14. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal einfach, dass Canyon mittlerweile einfach so beliebt ist das sie es machen können.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde immer wieder klasse das an den 2011 bikes auch 2011 Komponenten dran waren. Und beibden 2012 bikes sind 2012 teile dran. Beim Händler um die ecke bekommst du bikes von Firmen die bei shinano auf Kommission kaufen, alle bikes aufbauen und dann im Folgejahr ausliefern. Ich bin einer der wenigen hier und der einzige inbder Firma der 10fach am mtb fährt.  Und das obwohl dieses Jahr viele sich nen neues bike gekaufter haben. Sowas ist erst blöd kaufst nen neues Rad mit dem technischen stand des Vorjahres.
Und alles ist nun wirklich nicht teurer geworden. Überzeugt euch erstmal selber bebvor ihr hier ins Horn des Vorredners reinblast.

Vg


----------



## Wobbi (14. Oktober 2011)

das schöne an der freien marktwirtschaft ist doch die tatsache, dass sie in beide richtungen funktioniert.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2011)

wann begreifen die endlich mal das talas gabel ******* sind? Verkauft sich aber warscheinlich besser, weil absenkbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odenwald1 (15. Oktober 2011)

HonkeyTonk schrieb:


> Hallo, was würdet Ihr mir empfelen? Canyon torque frx Speedzone 6.0 2012 oder lieber auf die 2012er Modelle von yt warten?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich denke, wenn Du ein Spezielles DH Bike suchst, bist Du bei YT Tues 2012 aufgrund der Geometrie besser aufgehoben. Das FRX Speedzone ist wohl mehr ne Mischung aus Downhillbike und Freerider. Auch der Schwerpunkt aufgrund der Dämpferposition ist höher als beim YT.
 Preisleistungstechnisch bezüglich der Ausstattung geben sich die beiden Bikes nichts.


----------



## Eric (16. Oktober 2011)

Welches Nerve XC würde Ihr empfehlen das 6,7 oder 8 der 2012 Modelle....

Ich nutze das MTB 50% Strasse 45% breite Waldwege und 5% Geländel. Wiege 90 Kilo von daher tendiere ich zu den einfacheren Modelle wegen Stabilität insbesondere der Laufräder. Weiss jemand ob die Dämpfer Remote Lock out fähig ist wegen Innenverlegung der Züge. Bei meinem altem Radon Modell 2007 ist das Loc out des Dämpfers super und auch notwendig da im Wiegetritt doch noch viel Energie in den Dämpfer geht . Wie schätzt Ihr das ein? Wenn ein teures Modell kein REmote braucht lege ich auch gerne mehr auf den Tisch. Lux ist m.e. nichts für mich da ich eher bequem auf dem Rad sitzen möchte. MTB ist für mich reines Trainingsgerät kein Race keine Sprünge etc...

Danke!


----------



## minor (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ich finde, hier wird teilweise auf ganz schön hohem Niveau gejammert!

Ja, es ist richtig, die Preis-/Ausstattungsentwicklung bei Canyon ist ein wenig konträr zu vielen anderen Herstellern. Stevens beispielsweise betont sogar ausdrücklich, dass Sie in 2012 aufgrund des günstigeren EUR/Yen-Wechselkurses viele Teile günstiger einkaufen und daher praktisch alle Räder günstiger als in 2011 anbieten können. Bei Scott ist es ähnlich.

Bei Canyon scheint dieser Vorteil dem Unternehmen zugute zu kommen. Das ist für den Endkunden erstmal unerfreulich, aber aus Sicht eines Unternehmens, dem im vergangenen Jahr die Räder offensichtlich nur so aus den Händen gerissen wurden, sehr gut nachvollziehbar.

Die Räder sind dieses Jahr anders. Teilweise "schlechter" ausgestattet als im Vorjahr aber immer noch gut genug, um in den bekannten Vergleichstests der großen Magazine wieder ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein. Da bin ich mir sicher. Vielleicht wird der eine oder andere Stammkunde durch die nominell schlechtere Ausstattung abgeschreckt, aber das dürfte Canyon reichlich egal sein. Ich denke nicht, dass die "Power-User/Early-Adopter/Freaks", die alle 1-2 Jahre ein neues Bike kaufen, den entscheidenden Teil der Canyon-Käufer ausmachen. Der typische Canyon-Käufer ist wohl eher der technisch versierte, preisbewusste Ein- oder Aufsteiger, der sein Rad einige Jahre fahren wird und der findet hier immer noch Spitzenbikes mit einem Top-Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Und nochmal bezüglich der schlechter gewordenen Ausstattung: Andere Hersteller verbauen da bei teuereren Rädern viel mehr faule Eier! Mir fällt da zum Beispiel das Scott Genius 50 auf: 2500 EUR und Shimano "no-group"-Kurbeln und Naben! Andere Hersteller greifen bei Sattelstützen und Lenkern zu billigen Eigenmarken, wo Canyon fast durchgehend ordentliche Ritchey-Teile einsetzt.
Also, lasst die Kirche im Dorf, soooo schlimm es ist ja nun auch wieder alles nicht...


----------



## °°Ben³ (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade mal auf der Homepage geschaut und war überrascht. Der Showroom ist aktuell leer?
http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?type=showroombikes

Ich wollte nämlich mal hin und mir die neuen Bikes anschauen. Jetzt bin ich aber gerade gar nicht sicher, ob es die Bikes da vor Ort schon zu testen gibt?

Danke.


----------



## BENDERR (17. Oktober 2011)

am besten rufst du dort mal an oder schreibst canyon auf ihrer facebook seite..
da wird sowas immer recht schnell beantwortet.
aber ich glaube was gelesen zu haben, dass die neuen bikes eh noch nicht alle durchproduziert sind und es somit auch noch keine testbikes gibt..
aber wie gesagt.. frag einfach mal bei canyon direkt an


----------



## ohschda (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Samstag dort, ich check dann mal ob da wirklich kein Rad steht und berichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (18. Oktober 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn Du ein Spezielles DH Bike suchst, bist Du bei YT Tues 2012 aufgrund der Geometrie besser aufgehoben. Das FRX Speedzone ist wohl mehr ne Mischung aus Downhillbike und Freerider. Auch der Schwerpunkt aufgrund der DÃ¤mpferposition ist hÃ¶her als beim YT.
> *Preisleistungstechnisch bezÃ¼glich der Ausstattung geben sich die beiden Bikes nichts*.




Doch 800â¬ weniger bei YT


----------



## stelo (18. Oktober 2011)

minor schrieb:


> Also ich finde, hier wird teilweise auf ganz schÃ¶n hohem Niveau gejammert!
> 
> Ja, es ist richtig, die Preis-/Ausstattungsentwicklung bei Canyon ist ein wenig kontrÃ¤r zu vielen anderen Herstellern. Stevens beispielsweise betont sogar ausdrÃ¼cklich, dass Sie in 2012 aufgrund des gÃ¼nstigeren EUR/Yen-Wechselkurses viele Teile gÃ¼nstiger einkaufen und daher praktisch alle RÃ¤der gÃ¼nstiger als in 2011 anbieten kÃ¶nnen. Bei Scott ist es Ã¤hnlich.
> 
> ...



Das Scott Scale 29 Pro ist 2012 ca. 400â¬! teurer, aber auch etwas besser ausgestattet.
Ob es austattungsbereinigt gÃ¼nstiger geworden ist kann nur schwer nachvollzogen werden


----------



## smithi80 (18. Oktober 2011)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Doch 800 weniger bei YT


 

wie 800 ? kostet das neue Einstiegs tues nur 1400?


----------



## °°Ben³ (18. Oktober 2011)

°°Ben³ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab gerade mal auf der Homepage geschaut und war überrascht. Der Showroom ist aktuell leer?
> http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?type=showroombikes
> 
> Ich wollte nämlich mal hin und mir die neuen Bikes anschauen. Jetzt bin ich aber gerade gar nicht sicher, ob es die Bikes da vor Ort schon zu testen gibt?



Hab eine E-Mail an Canyon geschickt und hab die Antwort bekommen, dass die 2012er-Modelle aktuell noch nicht im Showroom vorhanden sind.
Dort stehen noch die 2011er-Modelle. Die 2012er werden dann mit der Zeit eingestellt.

Laut Support heißt es, dass die Bikes im Showroom wahrscheinlich dann verfügbar sein werden, wenn die Bikes auch verschickt werden/verfügbar sind ... kann also wohl noch etwas dauern. Je nach Bike halt ..


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> wie 800 ? kostet das neue Einstiegs tues nur 1400?



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.


----------



## smithi80 (18. Oktober 2011)

hab gerade mal geschaut, das ding kostet 1900â¬ allerdings mit boxxer race und allem also das Preis-LeistungtsverhÃ¤ltniss zwischen yt und canyon hÃ¤lt sich ziemlich die Waage mal schauen wenn das 2.0 tues kommt


----------



## Monche (18. Oktober 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag dort, ich check dann mal ob da wirklich kein Rad steht und berichte...



Am Donnerstag waren noch keine neuen Bikes da. Ich werde am Freitag mal hin fahren und ein xc und ein am Probefahren.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass die ersten testbikes vor anfang november da sind.
Aber ruft doch einfach an, bevor ihr umsonst nach koblenz düst.


----------



## °°Ben³ (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt ...


°°Ben³ schrieb:


> Hab eine E-Mail an Canyon geschickt und hab die Antwort bekommen, dass die 2012er-Modelle aktuell noch nicht im Showroom vorhanden sind.
> Dort stehen noch die 2011er-Modelle. Die 2012er werden dann mit der Zeit eingestellt.
> 
> Laut Support heißt es, dass die Bikes im Showroom wahrscheinlich dann verfügbar sein werden, wenn die Bikes auch verschickt werden/verfügbar sind ... kann also wohl noch etwas dauern. Je nach Bike halt ..


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2011)

Weiss jemand, ob das Lux jetzt ein Tapered Steuerrohr hat oder nicht? Bei der Federgabel steht Tapered dabei, aber auf dem Bild erkenn ich nichts davon so wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (19. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage.
Es ist doch richtig, dass Canyon die Oberrohrlänge wie auf dem Geo-Bild auf der Website misst, oder?
Also Mitte Steuerrohr - Mitte Sattelklemme und dann in einer Linie nach oben.
Wenn ich so mein aktuelles Rad vermesse, müsste ich doch den Oberrohrunterschied der beiden Bikes ermitteln können...richtig?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Oktober 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Es ist doch richtig, dass Canyon die Oberrohrlänge wie auf dem Geo-Bild auf der Website misst, oder?
> Also Mitte Steuerrohr - Mitte Sattelklemme und dann in einer Linie nach oben.



Wird das nicht grundsätzlich bei allen Herstellern so gemessen...


----------



## Schiltrac (19. Oktober 2011)

An alle Schweizer: Purecycling ist nun auch online!


----------



## smithi80 (19. Oktober 2011)

Tobel ist ja witzig...


----------



## Schiltrac (19. Oktober 2011)

haben sie da echt an die Schweizer Interpretation zu Tobel gedacht?
Dann würde es aber ehrer zum FRX passen... 

Und hoffentlich kommen noch weitere "non-canyon-decals-bikes" raus


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Oktober 2011)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wird das nicht grundsätzlich bei allen Herstellern so gemessen...



Mag sein, aber ich glaube nicht dass das torque in "L" nur so lang (kurz) ist wie mein 16" kona.


----------



## esmirald_h (20. Oktober 2011)

sorry hatte FLASHZONE im vergleich zum Tues 2.0 ldt gesetzt 



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.


----------



## Inzaghi22 (23. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist es bisher noch nicht so explizit aufgefallen, oder täusch' ich mich, oder sind die Bilder der neuen Canyon 2012er Bikes nicht zur Ausstattung passend? Ich schau mir schon seit Tagen das FRX Rockzone an. Lt. technischen Details ist eine FOX 36 Factory VAN FIT RC2 Gabel verbaut. Das Bild zeigt jedoch etwas anderes - ich kenne die FOX Gabeln jetzt nicht alle im Detail, aber die Factory Line Gabeln und Dämpfer sind doch ALLE Kashima beschichtet, oder? Wenn dem so ist, wie kann man ein Bild von einem 2499 Euro Bike herzeigen, dass nichtmal dem Aussehen des Bikes entspricht?!

Ich schätze Canyon sehr, hatte (habe) bereits zwei bikes von den Koblenzern. Das Rockzone lacht mich zwar immer noch gewaltig an, ich würde aber schon gern wissen, wie es wirklich aussieht...


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Oktober 2011)

Inzaghi22 schrieb:


> Mir ist es bisher noch nicht so explizit aufgefallen, oder täusch' ich mich, oder sind die Bilder der neuen Canyon 2012er Bikes nicht zur Ausstattung passend? Ich schau mir schon seit Tagen das FRX Rockzone an. Lt. technischen Details ist eine FOX 36 Factory VAN FIT RC2 Gabel verbaut. Das Bild zeigt jedoch etwas anderes - ich kenne die FOX Gabeln jetzt nicht alle im Detail, aber die Factory Line Gabeln und Dämpfer sind doch ALLE Kashima beschichtet, oder? Wenn dem so ist, wie kann man ein Bild von einem 2499 Euro Bike herzeigen, dass nichtmal dem Aussehen des Bikes entspricht?!
> 
> Ich schätze Canyon sehr, hatte (habe) bereits zwei bikes von den Koblenzern. Das Rockzone lacht mich zwar immer noch gewaltig an, ich würde aber schon gern wissen, wie es wirklich aussieht...



Die FOX Gabeln sind seit 2011 in der Aftermarket Version mit Kashima. In der OEM Version gibt es nach wie vor noch normal beschichtete Gabeln.
Wenn also dort eine klassisch beschichtete Gabel abgebildet ist dann wird die auch nicht in Kashima geliefert werden...  

2012 haben bei Canyon nur die höherwetrigen Modelle Kashima Coat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inzaghi22 (23. Oktober 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Die FOX Gabeln sind seit 2011 in der Aftermarket Version mit Kashima. In der OEM Version gibt es nach wie vor noch normal beschichtete Gabeln.
> Wenn also dort eine klassisch beschichtete Gabel abgebildet ist dann wird die auch nicht in Kashima geliefert werden...
> 
> 2012 haben bei Canyon nur die höherwetrigen Modelle Kashima Coat...



Ok, soweit so gut. Beim höherwertigen Dropzone wird auch extra erwähnt: FOX 36 Factory VAN FIT RC2 *Kashima*. Da ist es eindeutig, da ist auch die richtige Gabel abgebildet.

Anscheinend kommt das Rockzone tatsächlich ohne Kashima. Allerdings verwirren mich immer noch widersprüchliche Angaben beim Rockzone. Unter dem großem Bild vom ganzen Bike gibt es darunter ja noch vier Bilder, die die Ausstattung ein wenig näher zeigen. Ganz rechts ist die Gabel abgebildet, wenn man mit der Maus rüberfährt, steht dann plötzlich FOX 36 Performance VAN R. Das ist ja mal ne ganz andere Gabel als unter "Ausstattung/Geometrie" angeführt 

Ich werd' mich mal an Canyon wenden, damit man mich hierzu erleuchtet


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2011)

Inzaghi22 schrieb:


> Ok, soweit so gut. Beim höherwertigen Dropzone wird auch extra erwähnt: FOX 36 Factory VAN FIT RC2 *Kashima*. Da ist es eindeutig, da ist auch die richtige Gabel abgebildet.
> 
> Anscheinend kommt das Rockzone tatsächlich ohne Kashima. Allerdings verwirren mich immer noch widersprüchliche Angaben beim Rockzone. Unter dem großem Bild vom ganzen Bike gibt es darunter ja noch vier Bilder, die die Ausstattung ein wenig näher zeigen. Ganz rechts ist die Gabel abgebildet, wenn man mit der Maus rüberfährt, steht dann plötzlich FOX 36 Performance VAN R. Das ist ja mal ne ganz andere Gabel als unter "Ausstattung/Geometrie" angeführt
> 
> Ich werd' mich mal an Canyon wenden, damit man mich hierzu erleuchtet



Das was unter Ausstattung/Geeometrie gelistet wird ist logischerweise das was auch geliefert wird.. Was sich manche Leute immer wahnsinnig machen...


----------



## Inzaghi22 (23. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das was unter Ausstattung/Geeometrie gelistet wird ist logischerweise das was auch geliefert wird.. Was sich manche Leute immer wahnsinnig machen...



Bei 2500 Euro steh ich nicht mehr auf Überraschungen und würde einfach gern wissen was ich bekomme. Aber anscheinend weißt du's auch nicht


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Oktober 2011)

Entweder bei Facebook ne Frage stellen, darauf wird immer recht schnell geantwortet oder morgen mal eben anrufen!
Das ist das sicherste!


----------



## Inzaghi22 (24. Oktober 2011)

So, für alle die es interessiert, ich habe heute morgen eine Antwort von Canyon erhalten:

_Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Bikes.
Das von Ihnen gewünschte Bike ist tatsächlich mit der FOX 36 Van Factory FIT RC2 180 Gabel verbaut. Diese wird von uns aber nicht mit der Kashima Beschichtung ausgestattet. Wir konnten aus für die Bestückung unserer Bikes aussuchen, ob wir die Gabeln mit oder ohne Kashima Beschichtung ausstatten.
Da wir jedoch unser gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis halten wollten, haben wir nur für die Absoluten Top Modelle die Kashima Beschichtung ausgewählt.
Die FOX 36 performance VAN R wurde bei den Highlights nur versehentlich gelistet, welches aber schnellstmöglich korrigiert wird.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_


Damit ist das nun auch klar.


----------



## maddy2 (24. Oktober 2011)

Für mich sind die AM Modelle vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch weiterhin herausragend. Nirgendwo anders bekommt man, gerade bei   den Einstiegsmodellen, ein vollständiges Fox-Fahrwerk. Die Kompromisse die sich dadurch für die restlichen Parts ergeben, sind hier weniger schlimm als bei den anderen Herstellern. Die Laufräder DTS AM1900 sind die gleichen wie beim 8.0x, die SLX-Schaltung mit XT Schaltwerk und die Avid Elixir 3 sind gut und absolut ausreichend. Wen interessiert da die Deore Kurbel....Hier sind die Prioritäten meiner Meinung nach optimal gesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (24. Oktober 2011)

Argh! Bin ich mit meiner Meinung, dass die Rahmendesigns für 2012 furchtbar sind, eigentlich alleine? Einfarbige Rahmen fand ich eigentlich ziemlich gut, das war ja schon fast ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Canyon. Sehr schade.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Oktober 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Argh! Bin ich mit meiner Meinung, dass die Rahmendesigns für 2012 furchtbar sind, eigentlich alleine? Einfarbige Rahmen fand ich eigentlich ziemlich gut, das war ja schon fast ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Canyon. Sehr schade.



Also die TEAM Lackierung  

Die Stealth Lackierung  (ist auch einfarbig)

Find fast alle sehr gelungen... Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, I guess...


----------



## M.Escargot (24. Oktober 2011)

stehst du nicht alleine da, floggel. 
ich bin jedenfalls froh, noch ein 2011er modell in einfarbiger und (auch nicht mehr so häufig in 2012) bunter lackierung ergattert zu haben!


----------



## MonsterJoe (26. Oktober 2011)

Finde die FRX 9.0 echt nice, nur schade, dass es das nicht in apple green gibt... würde mit den deemax ULTRA GEIL aussehen


----------



## blobbyvolley (28. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Also die TEAM Lackierung
> 
> Die Stealth Lackierung  (ist auch einfarbig)
> 
> Find fast alle sehr gelungen... Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, I guess...


 
Ich hatte mich nach der Vorstellung der neuen Canyons auch schon auf die neuen Designs gefreut. Aber siehe da beim XC haben sie mal wieder das langweiligste rausgeholt was es gibt. Torque, Strive und AM haben zum Teil richtig geile Lackierungen. Selbst die Damenversion des XC hat ne schöne farbige Wippe und ein paar interessante Details. Die Herren XC's finde ich dagegen durchweg total langweilig! Schade, ich warte schon ewig auf ein richtig geil aussehendes XC. Jetzt werde ich auch angesichts der neuen Preisgestaltung/Ausstattungspolitik mir einen anderen Radhersteller suchen. Für 2500 Euro will ich einfach ein Rad haben was ich auch optisch echt geil finde - bei Canyon leider nicht der Fall...


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Oktober 2011)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich nach der Vorstellung der neuen Canyons auch schon auf die neuen Designs gefreut. Aber siehe da beim XC haben sie mal wieder das langweiligste rausgeholt was es gibt. Torque, Strive und AM haben zum Teil richtig geile Lackierungen. Selbst die Damenversion des XC hat ne schöne farbige Wippe und ein paar interessante Details. Die Herren XC's finde ich dagegen durchweg total langweilig! Schade, ich warte schon ewig auf ein richtig geil aussehendes XC. Jetzt werde ich auch angesichts der neuen Preisgestaltung/Ausstattungspolitik mir einen anderen Radhersteller suchen. Für 2500 Euro will ich einfach ein Rad haben was ich auch optisch echt geil finde - bei Canyon leider nicht der Fall...



Evtl. ein Radon ?


----------



## blobbyvolley (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke Radon wird bei mir eher nicht in Frage kommen. Haben zwar ein hervorragendes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis jedoch finde ich auch deren Rahmen nicht besonders innovativ siehe z.B. die ziemlich hässliche Zugverlegung beim Skeen AM.
Ist zwar preislich ne andere Klasse aber ich werde wohl ein Simplon Kibo XTE erstehen. Top Rahmen mit allen features die es aktuell am Markt gibt: Steckachsen vorn und hinten, direct post mount, direct mount umwerfer, innenverlegte Züge, BB86 Tretlager, Taper Steerer, dazu leicht und schick. Ok ziemlich teuer, dafür aber ein Rad, dass ich täglich anschaue und mich drüber freue was "besonderes" zu haben.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Oktober 2011)

blobbyvolley schrieb:


> Ich denke Radon wird bei mir eher nicht in Frage kommen. Haben zwar ein hervorragendes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis jedoch finde ich auch deren Rahmen nicht besonders innovativ siehe z.B. die ziemlich hässliche Zugverlegung beim Skeen AM.
> Ist zwar preislich ne andere Klasse aber ich werde wohl ein Simplon Kibo XTE erstehen. Top Rahmen mit allen features die es aktuell am Markt gibt: Steckachsen vorn und hinten, direct post mount, direct mount umwerfer, innenverlegte Züge, BB86 Tretlager, Taper Steerer, dazu leicht und schick. Ok ziemlich teuer, dafür aber ein Rad, dass ich täglich anschaue und mich drüber freue was "besonderes" zu haben.



Der Rahmen ist schon ganz chic, aber soviel schöner als das "Pearl Black - Green" von Canyon find ichs jetzt auch nich. Die Standartfarbe beim XC Canyon find ich auch nicht wirklich toll... Naja ist halt subjektiv und Hobbys sind halt immer teuer  Also viel Spass mit deinem neuen..


----------



## stevie29 (7. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die Elixir 1 ist identisch wie die 3 was Bremskraft angeht (insofern man sich die tech-specs im web anschaut). Nur die Griffbefestigung ist nicht mehr teilbar und die CPS-Bolzen sind integriert.
> 
> Wäre für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium bezüglich De-Montage und Justierbarkeit.
> 
> ..insofern wäre für mich das Vorjahresmodell sehr interessant.


 
Hm, habe deinen Beitrag leider eben erst gesehen und nun ärgere ich mich ein bißchen (habe gestern das AL 6.0 bestellt).
Ist die Elixir 1 deshalb wirklich soo viel schlechter?


----------



## dj_holgie (7. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Ist die Elixir 1 deshalb wirklich soo viel schlechter?



Naja, die Unterschiede kennst du ja jetzt: muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sowas braucht.

Da man seine Bremse nicht jeden Tag ab und draufschraubt wär mir die einteilige Klemmschelle egal.. Musst halt den Lenkergriff vorher abschrauben beim montieren (was ca. 30 Sekunden dauert).

Griffweite kannst du mit Werkzeug einstellen, was will man mehr. Die Elixir ist ne Freeride Bremse von der Bremspower her wird das locker reichen.. Ich find sie in der Preisklasse nicht schlecht, wobei ich die XT Bremse bevorzugen würd.

Achja und durch die Klemmschelle wirds wohl auch nicht Matchmaker kompatibel sein, was sich aber hauptsächlich auf die Optik auswirkt (und vernachlässigbar Gewicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (8. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Hm, habe deinen Beitrag leider eben erst gesehen und nun ärgere ich mich ein bißchen (habe gestern das AL 6.0 bestellt).
> Ist die Elixir 1 deshalb wirklich soo viel schlechter?



Kannst ja umbestellen!


----------



## stevie29 (8. November 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Kannst ja umbestellen!


 
Geht nicht mehr, wurde heute (Di.) bereits verschickt (So. bestellt) ...


----------



## dj_holgie (9. November 2011)

stevie29 schrieb:


> Geht nicht mehr, wurde heute (Di.) bereits verschickt (So. bestellt) ...



Warst du nicht mal Mitglied hier?


----------

